# Weekend Funny Page!



## sawhorseray (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 23, 2021)

Hilarious Ray!  Love the 710 cap.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 23, 2021)

Those were awesome Ray!

Ryan


----------



## smokeymose (Jan 23, 2021)

Thanks, I needed that!


----------



## hoity toit (Jan 23, 2021)

great funnies.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jan 23, 2021)

all good!


----------



## agaffer (Jan 23, 2021)

Keep them coming.


----------



## checkdude (Jan 23, 2021)

I don't know where you get them but they're awesome!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 23, 2021)

Sure is a lot of good ones here, Ray.
Don't know where you get them, but these were Great.

One thing though---Emmett was the Appliance Repair guy, in Mayberry---Married a long, long time.

Bear


----------



## Millberry (Jan 24, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> View attachment 481460
> 
> View attachment 481459
> 
> ...


Thanks for these-Made my Sunday morning !!!!! Charlie


----------



## 912smoker (Jan 24, 2021)

Love em all and thanks for sharing !!


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 24, 2021)

checkdude said:


> I don't know where you get them but they're awesome!



A few very old friends and I circulate this stuff via email. I post maybe 25% of what I get after going thru it all, the other 75% is either political or not quite up to standard for a G rated show. RAY


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 24, 2021)

Sentence ehancers...hehehehehe!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jan 30, 2021)

Best one was the mushroom.  LOL
Gary


----------

